# What should i fill in this gap? Butt wall.



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi, so we recently replaced a couple boards in my trailer and did some derusting and rust prevention. So there is a gap between the board and and wall, and previously a lot of poo that i could not sweep out would accumulate there. What should i use to fill in this gap that wouldn't be a disaster to remove if needed? Idk, maybe is can be a disaster because we just riveted in that protecting piece?

We're going to do the rest of the floor over the summer i guess, we decided that it really wasnt that bad and the rust prevention is worth it. I am also going to add some caulk to prevent liquid from getting between the 2 pieces of metal. First time doing trailer repairs. 

Going to attach some before and afters.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd get a piece of rubber that would go about halfway up the wall. You could screw it on so that it would be removeable.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Rubber mats that you notch the back side of so it lays flat where the support rails are seen...then where it meets the floor, special caulking to seal so caustic urine and feces not get to the wall bottom or floor and rot you out again...

At the least, a thin piece of wood flooring in that groove...
I would recommend you carefully check those boards and how close they fit as you must have drainage ability, and ability of the wood floor to expand/contract with humidity levels and the fact when you do wash the floor after a use it must be able to have air circulation or again, you will promote decomposition, aka rot to occur. 
🐴...


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Is this a slant load Trailer? Just curious. 
Like HLG said make sure you got a tiny bit of spacing as Pencil space in between the boards so they can expand and pee can run/drip out. What type of floor mats are you putting back in? If this were my trailer I would have kick plates with rubber on that wall so it would not get so beat up and scared like in the first picture, the kick plates with rubber will make the trailer last alot longer and are easier on your horses hooves.


----------



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

Do you know what kind of caulk is resistant to feces and urine?

The trailer came with rubber mats, so those will go back in. So the boards are usually covered. It is an early 2000s model and these are the original floor boards that we replaced. Really only the one against the wall needed to be replaced. After having done that side we just want to derust the rest of the trailer and put on more preventative. But it was a cheap 2 horse slant i got last year.

I am not sure what kick plates are.

Also how do you notch the rubber mats?


----------

